

Brazil cancels Rousseff advance team’s trip to US due to the NSA - outworlder
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/the_americas/brazil-cancels-rousseff-advance-teams-trip-to-us-increasing-tensions/2013/09/05/ed134324-1638-11e3-961c-f22d3aaf19ab_story.html

======
ihsw
Obama's foreign policy track record is in free-fall. But in all honesty what
can be done? The NSA has policies dictating that anybody within two degrees of
separation with a "foreigner" is fair game, which incidentally results in
pretty much everybody that uses the internet.

Even despite laws barring domestic surveillance, the NSA has shown absolute
disregard for them by utilizing the above loophole.

